# SOFIA | Iztok Plaza | ~95m | 30 fl | U/C



## kraxx (Jul 14, 2011)

*Iztok Plaza 30 floors*

New development in Sofia, Bulgaria of a multifunctional building with residential, office and hotel parts.


----------

